
GRaphaël’s - A Charting Javascript Library based on Raphaël. - jenhsun
http://g.raphaeljs.com/
======
VeejayRampay
I really wonder why Chrome (one of the most used browsers in the world) is not
mentioned in the list of supported browsers.

Opera, a browser virtually nobody uses, on the other hand, is. Since Safari is
supported, there's a fair chance Chrome is as well.

